# Surveying Book



## cromag (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a really good surveying book to reccomend for the PR Transpo?

Thank you


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2007)

I took and used (both times!) the "Land Surveyor Reference Manual" sadly, also by PPI, but it really covers a lot of stuff that could show up on the TR exam (earthwork, bearings, vertical curves, RR curves &amp; "stuff")


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you. I could use help with bearings co-ordinates back tangents etc..azimuths. I am terrible at that and it ruined me.


----------



## VA_ENGR (Jul 2, 2007)

There is an old classic thats good Hickerson - Route Location and Design. Some of it its dated, but it covers mass haul, spirals, finding sight dist on curves very well.

Also covers spirals and hw to shift tangents.

You may be able to borrow it from a university library.


----------

